# New blog post about gestational diabetes



## JoeFreeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello there,

Hope you are all well. Thought I'd just pop in and let you know about the first guest blog post on the new Diabetes UK blog site. It's about gestational diabetes, so thought you all may like to have a read:

http://blogs.diabetes.org.uk

Joe

Digital Communities Manager
Diabetes UK


----------

